# reloading 308s



## larry89 (Apr 20, 2010)

Have trouble fully resizeing both 308 win,rp,and mil. brass ??. just getting back to reloading after 25 yr.and 2 wifes how come every time i get marryied I sell my HD???. bike is no trouble wife...................... 
and yes the dies are clean and lubed some times I get lubed too!! but not much after 2 bouts with cancer... 
PS anybody from LAWRENCEVILLE GA ?? that reloads ??? :bop:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

what are you having problems with exactly? please explain the problem. (cases sticking, etc.)

xdeano


----------



## larry89 (Apr 20, 2010)

hey thank you ............. yea cases are stuck about 1/2'' from full lenth if I push real hard need to use hammer to release it sure Im going to mess it up . long time ago did not have this trouble with 06s , 308s ete 30=30s . not that weak 230lb 6ft.
feels good to be reloading again and cast my lead stuff also had about 45lb linotype that i saved got a new pot some dies 
[lee} sold all the lyman stuff kept the 10-10 scale spart-t press ete. just have fun in my old age :sniper:

is it worth reloading berdan or is it just scrap got a bunch from a buddy what do you use to remove the primer??? :******: 
]


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If it is Berdan primed brass you won't be able to run it through the resizer with the decapping pin in. Berdan primed cases either need a special removal tool that grab the primer from the outside or the old water/hammer/punch method, where u fill the case with water then insert a punch the same size as the caliber (case mouth) and force the primer out with water pressure, as the primer hole is not in the center like regular cases.

That would be why your cases are stopping, the depriming pin is hitting the bottom of the case, if they are berdan primed like you indicated.

If that is the case, feel lucky if you haven't already bent the decapping pin.

Personally, that would be too much trouble, I would trash or sell the berdan brass and get some new stuff.


----------



## in2chaos (Jun 14, 2010)

It has to be the berdan primers...the tool to remove em is goofy as hell...My first thought before reading your whole post was that they may need to be annealed, but yeah, it has to be the type of flash hole in the brass.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A couple thoughts:

Since you indicate you have the problem on all bands of cases it doesn't sound like a beridan primer issue.

It's possible you have the combo of a "tight" die and brass from a loose chamber. Both may be within spec but at the outside edge those specs making for a tight fit.

Are you using a small base die? That would account for a tighter fit.

Is the decaper stem set too deep? They can bottom out on the bottom of the flash hole and stop the die from going all the way down

How and what with are you lubing the cases? I have similar issues with the 308 and generally put some imperial sizing wax below the shoulder and near the base and that usually takes care of it.


----------

